# Tortoise POOP PICS



## GregUnd

I know how we love poop pics, I was very impressed with these. They came from within 5 minutes of eachother. NOTE: When Terra poops in her bath water I take it out so that she doesn't get it all over herself, these are not the same poops, but two different poops, all in the same "sitting". I cleaned one out and then came back about 5 or 6 minutes later and she had laid another.


----------



## Torty Mom

Woo hooo!!


----------



## Mao Senpai

Better out than in, I always say.


----------



## dmarcus

I agree better out than in....lol


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

They look like pretty nice, firm stools. You must be feeding her the right things then.


----------



## Neal

I'm amazing at the size of these young tortoises poop.


----------



## GregUnd

I can only imagine how much better she felt..... I would have liked to have been able to weight them.


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Wow and I a tortoise nut or what? I seen the title and still clicked it fully knowing what to expect.

Great poop pictures!


----------



## Tom

Nice pooper!


----------



## GregUnd

She eats 3 times a day now, spring mix and mazuri. I try not to feed her too much mazuri, when she does she seems to poop urates often, like everyday.


----------



## dmarcus

GregUnd said:


> She eats 3 times a day now, spring mix and mazuri. I try not to feed her too much mazuri, when she does she seems to poop urates often, like everyday.



Its crazy how different torts of the same species can be, I feed my hatchling mazuri every day (about 2-3 pieces) depending on how fast he eats it and hardly see urates. He has recently started eating more grass and that I am happy about.. Nothing like a nice poop to let you know they are eating well


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

We can tell alot from poop!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am soo excited that I am not the only one that photographs poops!!
Here is Leia's â€¦


----------



## Neal

Neal said:


> I'm amazing at the size of these young tortoises poop.



Although I do think highly of myself, this should have said 'amazed' instead of amazing.


----------



## GregUnd

dalano73 said:


> Its crazy how different torts of the same species can be, I feed my hatchling mazuri every day (about 2-3 pieces) depending on how fast he eats it and hardly see urates. He has recently started eating more grass and that I am happy about.. Nothing like a nice poop to let you know they are eating well



When she eats mazuri for a full day(only happens if I run out of spring mix due to unavailability), she eats 6-8 pellets in a day....fully. The next day she'll poo out urates in a jelly like form. She's done that ever since I had her though. When she just came home I fed her mazuri for about 5 days straight, and every day she pooed urates. When I started feeding her spring mix she quit, unless that's all she's had to eat that day.



Neal said:


> Neal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazing at the size of these young tortoises poop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I do think highly of myself, this should have said 'amazed' instead of amazing.
Click to expand...


Prove it.......


----------

